# ROF Wrexham - Wales - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 21, 2013)

The site is now home to sheep, lots and lots of sheep

I have a strong dislike for farm animals unless they are fried and between slices of bread



> he Wrexham Industrial Estate had its origins as an Royal Ordnance Factory, ROF Wrexham, during World War II. The site employed 13,000 workers. The factory made cordite, an explosive propellent for shells. The site was chosen for its distance from German bomber bases in Europe while having good rail networks and a rural location that provided a good supply of labour. The complex was spread over a large area to minimise any damage from aerial attack. The main buildings were camouflaged and existing farm buildings were left in situ to help protect the site against reconnaissance. Many of the original buildings can still be seen today and still house smaller businesses on the estate, these can be distinguished from the 1950s buildings by large grids near the roof, essential for ventilation of the buildings.












































The only good sheep


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice one! rack of lamb.


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 22, 2013)

I think i have gone off lamb now


----------

